# Eurotunnel and surcharges



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

I hope I'm not being tedious here, but I've just searched on "eurotunnel AND surcharge" and it seems it was three years ago that this was last discussed here.

Our recent experience is as follows:

For several years we were close to being fanatics of Norfolkline, but my navigator did always assume that the ship would sink and I was sickened by the dense cloud of diesel exhaust which hangs over the Channel whenever there isn't a howling gale so, regardless of the additional cost, we've "converted" to Eurotunnel because it's greener (I'm told, and I'm sure it's correct), and quicker (and less indirect). We book on-line six months or so before we intend to cross and that costs us £61.00 each way.

On a busy weekend afternoon in November 2008 we returned to Calais _five weeks earlier_ than planned, punched in our booking reference, etc. and without any delay drove onto the train.

It seems it's not possible to go on-line to amend bookings so today I phoned to postpone a crossing booked a long time ago and originally planned for 16.50hrs in 12 days from now. I was told I'd have to pay a £50 surcharge. After our good feeling about that over-early return crossing in November I was a little perturbed (like on the verge of tears :lol: ) and asked what alternatives there might be.

_At no extra cost_ we are now booked onto a crossing outgoing at 23.15hrs on the new date we required, but we intend to arrive at the departure point by mid afternoon-ish and will be very surprised if there will be much, if any delay, and astonished if we have to wait until 23.15.

Does our recent experience of Eurotunnel match yours?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Yes only twice have we travelled at the time allotted to us, once in August when we arrived just half hour early and recently when they are running the 90 minute system and again we did not want to leave that early anyway. 

Most times we book late crossing at night and cross at around 7pm with no problem. Twice we have travelled a day before and 2 days before we where due and no problem just got on next available train, fantastic system especially when Tesco has paid for all our travel anyway  

Not had to cancel yet but we have travel too and from at Easter that we no longer need so may have to cancel or move it, problem is you can only move it within a year of booking and we could be getting close to that. 

Mandy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Never had a problem, but then as we are still at work we can only arrive at the time and date booked. We did try to change the return once but found that as it was a higher fare time we would have to pay the difference. The girl on the phone then informed us that we could change to any time within 12 months and not pay any difference if the fare was the same. This we did and used the ferry as the alternative for a short notice return.
Cannot fault Eurotunnel.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure I remember immediate pre-Chunnel days when the service was touted as being " turn up and go".

Surely this should be the expected norm: book if you want a specific time and date but, if you are flexible in your needs then turn up and go in the next available place.

In these days of computerised booking, when it takes seconds to re-arrange a pre-booked passage, I can't see any justification at all for surcharges or admin charges. 

I realise that firms have got to work harder to keep going these days but, if the ferry/train is going anyway, then the best way is surely to encourage as many punters as possible with low-as-possible fares and a turn up and go policy. I'm surprised that transport firms don't offer a loyalty card - every crossing you do earns points towards a free crossing for example.

G


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Was it actually a surcharge or just that the fare slot was a more expensive one? 
I have changed my booking several times and I just say I want to keep the same fare (£61) and what can they offer me. Each time they have been most helpful. We, however, can be flexible :wink: 

Like others we have turned up early and gone on the next train :lol: . The only time there has been a problem was one New Year's Eve when our allotted train was cancelled and there was quite a wait for the next one. The reason they gave was "a train broken down in the tunnel". We all thought that it was due to there only being about six of us waiting to board and they were waiting for more people to turn up. We were ok with the mh but some poor chap had a car full of kids and grannies.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

patp said:


> Was it actually a surcharge or just that the fare slot was a more expensive one?
> I have changed my booking several times and I just say I want to keep the same fare (£61) and what can they offer me. Each time they have been most helpful. We, however, can be flexible :wink:
> 
> Like others we have turned up early and gone on the next train :lol: . The only time there has been a problem was one New Year's Eve when our allotted train was cancelled and there was quite a wait for the next one. The reason they gave was "a train broken down in the tunnel". We all thought that it was due to there only being about six of us waiting to board and they were waiting for more people to turn up. We were ok with the mh but some poor chap had a car full of kids and grannies.


When you go on the Tunnel do you have to book the return journey at the same time or can you do that when you get back to a camp site in france when you decide you want to come home.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

patp said:


> Was it actually a surcharge or just that the fare slot was a more expensive one?


I was wanting to cross at the same time of day that I'd previously booked and when told that the postponed date would cost £111.00 I asked, "Why? Is that a particularly busy date?". It wasn't.

I don't think that yesterday when I phoned to arrange the postponement the calltaker used the word surcharge, but she did say, _"We're like the airlines, it's much cheaper to book early_ (and added that "it costs more to book nearer to the time", or words to that effect.



locovan said:


> When you go on the Tunnel do you have to book the return journey at the same time or can you do that when you get back to a camp site in france when you decide you want to come home.


I feel quite certain it can be done in that way, but it seems one would have to be tremendously well organised _and_ on a long, long holiday to already be on the other side of the tunnel _and_ get the time / cost advantage.

I think it would be an awful shame if someone in the position I was in (arranging a postponement), actually paid the increased amount without being aware that almost certainly one can, at no more expense, accept an inconvenient time but actually travel earlier and conveniently.

The automated arriving and booking-in system is almost devoid of real people. My hassle-free return crossing five weeks early suggests to me that it simply isn't geared up to impose surcharges..... But perhaps it would do if one arrived late?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We normally book times and dates etc, on our last trip we were ready early so left the Calais Aire and turned up at the tunnel, I punched in our booking ref and it offered me an earlier train at no extra cost, but I have a feeling that when we booked a few weeks ago the earlier crossing was actually a bit dearer, I guess on the day if the space is there they offer it, but I could understand if it was a few days before and the price was more that is what it would be offered at...............not that I am an expert.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We use Eurotunnel as frequent travellers, paying for 10 singles @£39 which last for 12 months, we then pay a £9 surcharge for taking the MH rather than a car. We have never had to pay a surcharge for changing bookings, other the option of going at an expensive time of day. We find it difficult to time the journey from North Yorkshire, and usually book on the 16.00ish crossing. If we arrive 3 hours early we will pay the surcharge, if only 1 hour earlywe wait and have an early tea so can travel later without having to stop.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

We always use eurotunnel, and my advice is if amending dates (or even when booking) obtain the cheapest crossing that would be just about acceptable(if not your ideally preferred one) and turn up earlier if it suits you. Almost always you will be accomodated more or less when you want to travel and anyway if you have to wait a short while you have your own living room and kettle!.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

leseduts said:


> If we arrive 3 hours early we will pay the surcharge, if only 1 hour earlywe wait and have an early tea so can travel later without having to stop.


Just to confirm then, you've recently arrived 3 hours earlier than your booked crossing time and as you went through the arrival procedure were required to pay £50 more so that you could cross without delay?


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Always found the tunnel accommodating, unlike the dirty flithy ignorant crowd at SeaFrance.

No one can tell me that no matter how cheap the fare is, that Seafrance is a good way to start a two week holiday.....it takes that long to clean yourself after you get off the boat....it was rotten last week.....never again tunnel all the way and if I can't afford the tunnel, staying at home is preferrable to that smelly tub....


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

jams101 said:


> Always found the tunnel accommodating, unlike the dirty flithy ignorant crowd at SeaFrance.
> 
> No one can tell me that no matter how cheap the fare is, that Seafrance is a good way to start a two week holiday.....it takes that long to clean yourself after you get off the boat....it was rotten last week.....never again tunnel all the way and if I can't afford the tunnel, staying at home is preferrable to that smelly tub....


I would have to agree if the price difference was not just too big and the extra 10% we get for being members here makes it even better.

We just accept the hassle and spend the difference on our holiday.

Derek


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used to go out of our way to avoid the old French Railways boats in the 60s and 70s. Now they WERE unpleasant ! I remember one trip with 3 small boys when the weather was appalling and the only place we could shelter was a smoke filled lounge where all the TVs were showing what even we could recognise as hard core porn films! 

We used SeaFrance last year and found them OK though we were a bit concerned beforehand !

G


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We used to go out of our way to avoid the old French Railways boats in the 60s and 70s. Now they WERE unpleasant !


Was that the same as Sealink, was it called? I remember in 1974-ish, aged 16, going out to Lyon by train and crossing the channel on a scruffy old tub which bounced and rolled around in the most alarming way and more than 3/4 of the passengers (including me), were puking their guts up all over the ship.

Some of the images I retain are very clear, but I still have to ask myself whether or not I'm recalling scenes from an old film, because it was all so primitive. But it wasn't a film, it was real!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Smilo said:


> Some of the images I retain are very clear, but I still have to ask myself whether or not I'm recalling scenes from an old film, because it was all so primitive. But it wasn't a film, it was real!


They're the ones ! Can you remember the smell ? Stale food, urine, Gitaines and sick. British Rail ran some of the boats but you did not know which nationality you were booked on until you boarded.

Those were the days....!

G


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Smilo said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the images I retain are very clear, but I still have to ask myself whether or not I'm recalling scenes from an old film, because it was all so primitive. But it wasn't a film, it was real!
> ...


Your making me feel seasick even though Im sitting at my computer uke: ohhh dear!!!


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Can you remember the smell ? Stale food, urine, Gitaines and sick. ...Those were the days....!


Our return crossing was after dark and the lighting below decks was really dim, sort of green, and the paintwork was dark brown and every surface that should have been flat was leaning and slippery. I can't imagine it was that really much different in medieval times!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Charges*

Hello,

Indeed, this was something I was going to raise a topic for.

We had booked an outward journey with Tesco Vouchers (pre-fire in the tunnel) for 27th December at 13:40. When we had decided the return date (post-fire). The system stated fully booked. So we ended up booking a return with Stena and Tesco vouchers, see earlier post.

We were going to stay en-route overnight at a C&CC site on 26th, but as they wanted £38 on boxing day we decided against it. So, Just prior to leaving early for the outward journey I checked the system and it clearly stated "SOLD" for ALL the 26th December.

So we headed for the tunnel anyway (with me so far?). When we turned up on the 26th, some 12 hours early, man and machine said we caould go for no extra charge on the next available crossing that were as aforementioned "SOLD". But the majority of carriages, i would estimate 75% were empty. All of them +1.85m high!.

Confused, you ought to be, I am. Surely they could not have moved all the allocated people forward, or could they?.

Trev.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Charges*



teemyob said:


> Confused, you ought to be, I am. Surely they could not have moved all the allocated people forward, or could they? Trev.


Or could it be that their organising skills are in some way connected with a p*ss-up and a brewery?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Charges*



Smilo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Confused, you ought to be, I am. Surely they could not have moved all the allocated people forward, or could they? Trev.
> ...


Seems more likely, has been a similar situation since the day we first started using it a year after it had opened!.

On one occasion we were told by a lady at the information desk that if someone turned up without a ticket and offered to pay £1,000 they would not be able to carry them, despite having available space. Company policy at the time.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

When booking the Eurotunnel, I know the date I want to travel and that is fixed in my mind. I then look at the website and find the cheapest crossings - £61 each way and try to book those. For example, booking on the 2115 might be £61, but the more preferable 1915 might be £86. I would in this scenario book the 2115 but turn up at 1800 ish with a view to getting going early. I have always succeeded in this on the Fo-Ca route.

In December, I arrived early at Calais but they could not accomodate me on an earlier shuttle at all, so I had to wait. I made use of the tunnel's FREE Wi-Fi though.

In respect of amending bookings, I have only had to do this once, on the sad occasion of Oscar's death (Oscar was my dog). He had passed away in France and I decided to cancel my trip and come back to England two months early. The additional fee for the day I wanted to travel was about two hundred pounds. However, the operative at the call centre waived these charged under the circumstances. Weeks later, I receved a cheque for £30 for the "doggy fee" that was unused.

Russell


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Re post from Smilo, it costs an extra £20 to go on an earlier shuttle, and can sometimes make the difference between spending the night on an autoroute aire, or finding a nice village somewhere.


----------

